# MUMBAI | Ariana | 275m | 902ft | 73 fl | U/C



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Ariana Mumbai, India*
275m / 73fl / Residential / Under construction / 2014-2017
_Sewree, Parel, Mumbai, India_


















Source
















Ariana

*Construction Update (08-02-2015)*



Coolguyz said:


> http://postimage.org/


----------



## parknamwon (Oct 8, 2014)

Too 1990-ish


----------



## RiSHi (May 3, 2008)

*@Seoul_Korea* what is the source of height???


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Just estimated ^^


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

By Coolguyz


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

CC. Towering goals


----------

